# What does BLD stand for?



## royzabeast (Apr 8, 2009)

At first I thought it stood for Blind, as in blind solving, but then I learned how to solve a 2x2 and I heard that it stood for Back-Left-Down, but then I usually heear it thrown around when peop;e are talking about blind fold solving. Wwhy?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

It can stand for both, usually blind/blindfold, but it can be used to describe the back-left-down corner on a cube. The term could also be used more specifically when blindsolving to refer to the sticker thats on the Back side of the back-left-down corner. On top of that, variations are sometimes used to refer to different pieces on larger than 3x3 cubes. But the term is mostly known to mean blindfold solving.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 8, 2009)

You must often be very confused in life if you think that words can only have one meaning.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You must often be very confused in life if you think that words can only have one meaning.


Yes, and it's not even a word, an abbreviation. I had to stop myself.


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

Obviously its a joke, if he didn't know that it stood for blindsolving, he wouldn't have posted it in the Blindcubing forum.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 8, 2009)

byu said:


> Obviously its a joke, if he didn't know that it stood for blindsolving, he wouldn't have posted it in the Blindcubing forum.



Why are you always so mean you jerk


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

Shrtng wrs b rmvg l vws d h scndtlt n s std


Spoiler



Shortening words by removing all vowels and the secondtolast noun is stupid


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 8, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously its a joke, if he didn't know that it stood for blindsolving, he wouldn't have posted it in the Blindcubing forum.
> ...



I don't think he was being mean, he probably thought the poster knew what BLD was and was posting this as a joke. Also you say 'always so mean', I've never seen byu be mean to anyone.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Obviously its a joke, if he didn't know that it stood for blindsolving, he wouldn't have posted it in the Blindcubing forum.



He also asked about Back-Left-Down, which can refer to a sticker being memo'd in blindsolving. He knew it was related to blindsolving, but wasn't sure how.


----------

